# xda developers.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

You will not find a better website for tweaking your phones. 2,000,000 members can't be wrong, I have over 20 hacks and 3 cooked ROMs in my smartphone.

check it out.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> You will not find a better website for tweaking your phones. 2,000,000 members can't be wrong, I have over 20 hacks and 3 cooked ROMs in my smartphone.
> 
> check it out.


how can you cook a rom?

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> You will not find a better website for tweaking your phones. 2,000,000 members can't be wrong, I have over 20 hacks and 3 cooked ROMs in my smartphone.
> 
> check it out.


Been running the hacked "X" keyboard on the Eris for a couple of months. Those guys (and the Android forums) really make it easy to hack as much as you want.

I never did root, but thought about it so I could overclock.


----------

